

Ask HN: Does a company have right to spam in India? - Vipsy

I received promotional emails from Apple, without any unsubscribe link which states,
"Since India has no anti-spamming law, we follow the US directive passed in Bill.1618 Title III by the 105th US Congress, which states that mail cannot be considered spam if it contains contact information, which this mail does."<p>Can a company like Apple can do this ? If not illegal, is not it morally bad ? Can gmail/yahoo mail mark it as SPAM ? What should I do to report it to them ?
======
patio11
Are you sure you're receiving those emails from _Apple_? As opposed to someone
perhaps hawking iPods or something? Because everything about that screams
generic Indian spammer to me, not "cautious American multinational which is
obsessive-compulsive about brand image".

~~~
duskwuff
Probably relevant: A quick Google search for "considered spam if it contains
contact information, which this mail does" turns up a bunch of skeezy Indian
online marketing firms and press releases. It looks like it's a sort of Indian
equivalent to the "CAN-SPAM act compliant" disclaimer which you used to see on
a lot of American spam.

